# lighting.



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

im savin up for a 55 sw kit, im going to be just startin off with fowlr but eventually adding coral, would this lighting kit be sufficent for coral? http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product...1873&pcid1=1843
thx in advance.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, But i woulden't get it Because it is overpriced. You can get a 250 watt metal halide pendant for 250-300 and that will be the best way to go.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

u know that is canadian prices hey?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Doh, I still think that is pricey. But big als tends to raise their prices for their fellow countrymen. Check out the american prices there, And do the conversion. There have been a few people where they bitched that they were doing that.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It would cost you 291 canadian if you bought it in the states.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i dont know what shipping would cost and if id have to pay some duty fees or wahtever at the border. but ill keep lookin around for a better deal.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

No i am just saying look around. Big als isn't looking out for it's fellow neighbors. I don't know why they raise their prices for canadians.


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

go with 250 watt PFO HQI pendant for about 350 canadian with a balast


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

do u know anywhere in canada i can find that lighting;.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

spilokillerdude said:


> do u know anywhere in canada i can find that lighting;.


 "Maxtor" (a canadian company) makes dual ended HQI ballasts here in toronto, try to contact dee at aquariumdepot.com and he might ship a unit out to you (bulb, ballast, and fixture)

Make sure you telll him "dave, the 'grimreefer'" sent u, and he should give u a deal.


----------

